# EMS Drops Patient



## FF894 (Sep 16, 2006)

EMS drops patient bringing him off field!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuTYhxhdbY4


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 17, 2006)

Did anyone else see that one coming from a mile away???


----------



## Guardian (Sep 17, 2006)

idiots..........


----------



## MMiz (Sep 17, 2006)

Great video!  I saw that one coming!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Sep 17, 2006)

Heh... "Dee" to the third Power


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 18, 2006)

Not sure if they were even paramedics.

The Japanese EMS system is really farking bizarre, lemme tell ya. It's "Load & GO" at some whacky extreme level. Trust me, I lived there for 6 years. I'd love to go back and visit and see how things have changed.... IF they've changed.


----------



## EMTalex (Sep 18, 2006)

hahaha, poor poor football player


----------

